# Friedfische anfüttern



## andy84 (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen, wie ihr das so macht das anfüttern von rotaugen-rotfedern, und brassen? was verwendet ihr, wie oft, wie viel füttert ihr am besagten angeltag, wie halte ich die fische am platz, und wichtig wieviele stunden vor angelbeginn?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Fütter nur wenig an. Wenns kalt ist nur eine Hand Maden und ansonsten nur 2-3 Kügelchen Fertigfutter / Caster und das alle 15 -20min. Fische allerdings meistens am Kanal und da macht es aus meiner Sicht nicht viel Sinn kiloweise Futter auf einmal einzubringen, da die Schiffe dann eine lange Futterspur ziehen würden...damit verteilen sich auch die Friedfische und stehen nicht konzentriert an meinem Platz. Vorfüttern muss man eigentlich nicht...


----------



## andy84 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

habs letztes jahr mal probiert, angle allerdings an einem see, ich verwendete Toastbrot, mit etwas Curry, gemahlenen Fenchel, und Haferflocken, oder Maismehl, hat aber nicht geklappt wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab, also sollte ich nicht vorher 2-3 ballen anfüttern? sollte ich stets lebendköder mit einbringen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Eventuell ist das Toast das Problem. Solche Klumpen sättigen die Fische recht schnell. Lebendfutter sollte man eigentlich immer untermischen.


----------



## eichhornkater (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

ich würde an deiner stelle mal mit fertigfutter anfangen und das schön locker mit wenig wasser zusammenmischen. hierzu auf youtube bissl stöbern. locker muss es sein. wenn du dann fische fängst kannst du experimentieren und selber mal was zusammenmischen. das wichtige ist nämlich nicht wie das futter schmeckt sondernn die konsistenz vom futter. bissl partikel mit rein und klein anfangen. deine toastbrot und haferflockenpampe ist zu pappig nehm ich an...


----------



## andy84 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

zu pappig, meinst du, hatte es schon eher trocken gemischt, als ich die ballen vom boot aus  sinken lies, bildete sich schon ne wolke, oder zu trocken? der see ist ca. 7-8 meter tief, ist es an tiefen stellen schwieriger Friedfische zu fangen, sollte ichs eher in flacheren Zonen versuchen?


----------



## andy84 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

ist vorfüttern überhaubt nicht notwendig, wenn schon, wie macht ihr das wieviel, wann, unmittelbar vor dem angeln?


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Wie ich sehe von Futter noch keine Ahnung: Toastbrot und Haferflocken weglassen-sättigen zu schnell.
Die Einfachste Methode: eine Billige Sorte im Laden kaufen und nicht von Bildern grosser Fische auf der Tüte ablenken lassen,eher eine Osteuropäische Marke (sind billiger).
Billige Methode: Paniermehl,Maismehl kaufen (Bäcker,Futterhandel) mit Glück auch noch Bisquitmehl .
Wenn du alleine angelst brauchst nicht unbedingt Geschmacksstoffe (Backwahrenabteilung). 

Das richtige Mischen und anfeuchten ist schon schwerer,nie gleich alles an Wasser zugiessen lieber nachfeuchten.
Ich würde nicht unbedingt in 8m Tiefe angeln wenn der See auch flachere Bereiche hat,2-3 m Tiefe machen einfach mehr Spass beim Werfen und Füttern.


----------



## andy84 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

da hast du schon recht, hab noch keine Ahnung von futter, dann werd ichs mal an flacheren stellen versuchen, hab mir letztes jahr nur gedacht ich versuchs mit Toastbrot, weil viele an meinem gewässer damit anfüttern um auch di hechte an den schwarm zu bekommen und diese hatten immer glück... habs gesehen, da waren massen an weisfisch...


----------



## andy84 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

hab mir auch schon einige Videos angesehen, muss ich das futter unbedingt sieben?


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Versuch es halt mal mit richtigen Futter schaue sonnst mal auf Seiten von Profistippern-ein gutes Bild oder Video wird dir zeigen wie das Futter richtig angemischt auszusehen hat.
Stippen sieht halt leicht aus -wie viele sagen "auf Minderwertige Weissfische angeln" aber ist es halt nicht wenn man regelmässig was fangen will.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

P.S. das mit keine Ahnung war auch nicht böse gemeint


----------



## andy84 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

ist schon ok, hattest ja recht kein Problem, genau desshalb hol ich mir ja gute Infos von euch...;-)


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

zum sieben: ich persönlich halte wenig davon-zu viel arbeit,ist auch eher was für Angeln mit mehreren wo jeder Kleinigkeit über Erfolg entscheidet.
Wichtig ist halt das keine Klumpen entstehen,alles was gross ist oder sättigt lässt die Fische schnell verschwinden-da satt.
Bei grossen Brassenschwärmen ist das natürlich anders die Fressen mengen,da sind Extras gut Maden,Mais oder Würmer aber mit Fingerspitzengefühl.
Ich hoffe nur nicht das du jetzt dein Glück versuchst,bei diesen Temperaturen ist ein halber Liter Futter schon zuviel.


----------



## andy84 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

hätte da noch nen sack boilis geschenkt bekommen, kann ich die auch verwenden, sollte ich di zuers kreschen?


----------



## Norman B. (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*



> Wenn du mit normalem Futter arbeiten willst kommt die schlechte Nachricht: Um das anschaffen von Sieben und passenden Eimern wirst du nicht herumkommen.


Natürlich geht das auch ohne. Wenn man sich nicht komplett dämlich dabei anstellt dann kann man auch ohne Siebe gut wirkendes homogenes Futter in gewünschter Konsistenz herstellen. Vielleicht nicht im Wettkampf-Niveau, aber darum gehts hier auch nicht.



> Boilies würde ich nicht zum normalen Friedfischangeln nehmen, alleine schon wegen der enormen Auflösedauer. Boilies sind, wenn man sie mal mit normalem Futtermehl und anderem Friedfischfutter vergleicht so aktiv wie ein Kieselstein.


Ich weiß ja nicht mit welchen Boilies Du so Erfahrung gesammelt hast, aber man kann mit Boilies durchaus gute Ergebnisse beim Friedfischangeln erzielen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Sorry Marc, aber du willst aus Sachen eine Wissenschaft machen, die auch für einen Neuling recht leicht zu erreichen sind.
Wie Norman schon geschrieben hat, ist es mit ein bisschen Übung recht einfach ein gutes Grundfutter anzumischen, welches gut arbeitet und fängt.
Wolkenbildung: Kaffeweißer, Milch, Kokosflocken sind leicht zu beschaffen und tun ihre Arbeit.
Also Andy mach dir keine Sorgen  Du schaffst das schon.
Wie groß sind die Boilies?
Gruss ROY


----------



## Hümpfi (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Bevor ich auf das Sieben des Futters verzichte Angle ich lieber ohne Futter.
Ohne Futtersieb/Küchensieb od. ähnliche ist es nicht möglich ein Homogenes und gut Arbeitendes Futter hinzubekommen. Sicherlich ist dies eine Sache des Blickwinkels, ich würde jedoch era auf Lockstoffe oder anderes im Futter verzichten als aufs Durchsieben. Nicht die Lockstoffe machen das Futter viel wichtiger ist die richtige Konsistens und da kommst du um ein Sieb nicht herum.

mfg


----------



## andy84 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

die boilis haben 10mm mit Vanille Aroma, werden also zuvor geschreddert ,oder? hab mir auch einige viedeos angesehen, im märz gehts los, bis dahin werd ichs schaffen gutes futter zu kreieren, bin guter dinge, habe schon auschau gehalten nach geeigneten zutaten, und glaube auch schon was gefunden, bisquit reste bekomme ich umsonst, geschmahlenen Hanf soll ja auch funktionieren, bekomme ich umsonst von meinem bruder der eine vogelzucht betreibt, gemalene nüsse... und einige andere, kann ich das alles verwenden? werd mir auch 1-2 kg vertigfutter anschaffen, und es eventuell etwas strecken oder mit meinem futter vergleichen...  zur wolkenbildung Milchpulver verwenden, oder?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Das ist eine ganz nette Seite, wo einzelne Futtermehle und deren Eigenschaften gezeigt werden:
http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2008/Futtermehle.php
10mm Boilies sind ideal zum angeln auf dicke Friedfische 
Gruss ROY


----------



## andy84 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

tolle seite roy danke dir, dem ziel schon um einiges näher...;-)


----------



## Tricast (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Auch eine tolle Seite ist für mich "classy catchers".

Gruß  aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## andy84 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

auch ne tolle seite, danke auch dir, bring ihr den köder an den haken, oder einer haarmontage an?


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Servus,

 so kleine Boilies werden auch auf Haar gezogen. Halt auf Weissfischgrösse angepasst  Kleine Boilies sind momentan beim Method-Feedern in..... da geht's aber auch eher um die größeren Friedfische wie dicke Brassen, Karpfen, Schleien, Aland und co.

 Ich empfehle dir mit fertigen Mischungen anzufangen. Rotaugenfutter sind meist etwas feiner. Im Winter braucht man dafür nicht viel. Am besten ne dunkle Sorte nehmen. Brassenfutter sind meist "derber" und nahrhafter was die Mischung angeht....

 Ich finde auch, dass Sieben wichtig ist. Man will keine Klümpchen haben, die die Fische sättigen. Ich hab z.B nen billigen Aldi Akkuschrauber im Gepack und nen Futterquirl ( da geht sogar ein Quirl eines alten Handmixers wenn man nicht gleich 10Kg anrühren will). Mit dem Quirl zerlegt du Klumpen ganz und schnell. Gebe aber auch anderen Recht, per Hand und mit etwas gedult geht das auch ohne Sieb und Quirl...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, daß Du als Anfänger mit einer günstigen Fertigmischung (Hausmarke) am besten bedient bist.

Experimente kannst Du beginnen, wenn Du weißt, das Du grundsätzlich schon auf der richtigen Spur bist, d.h. regelmäßig Deine Fische fängst.
Dafür reicht ein günstiges Fertigfutter auf jeden Fall!

Nur ist der Winter natürlich nicht die richtige Zeit, um ins Friedfischangeln einzusteigen:
:mJetzt freuen sich auch die Könner, wenn sie nicht Schneider bleiben!
(Zur Aufmunterung: Es gibt ein Video von Robin Illner über´s Winterfeedern, da passiert ihm, trotz Warmwassereinlauf (die Angel-Stelle, nicht bei ihm) nämlich genau das...)



andy84 schrieb:


> hab mir auch schon einige Videos angesehen, muss ich das futter unbedingt sieben?



Sieben mußt Du nicht!
Es ist nur eine Möglichkeit:

:mEs kommt nur darauf an, welche Konsistenz Dein Futter hat!!!

Wenn Du literweise Stippfutter vorbereiten willst, ist ein Quirl sicher die beste Methode.
Und entsprechende Siebe zu besitzen ist dann sicher auch ein Muss.

Aber kleinere Mengen kann man auch ohne jedes gekaufte Hilfsmittel perfekt vorbereiten:
:mZerreibe das (lieber etwas zu trockene) Futter einfach ohne jeden(!) Druck zwischen Deinen Handflächen!
Dann ganz vorsichtig nachfeuchten und nochmal reiben, bis die Konsistenz paßt.

Bei den kleinen Mengen, die ich zum Feedern brauche, mach ich das immer so und das Ergebnis ist wesentlich besser, als bei einem grob durchs Sieb gedrückten Futter.


----------



## andy84 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

hallo, noch ne frage, das futter dient nur zum locken der fische, oder? an den haken jedoch kommen Maden, Mais, Würmer und diverse Larven, ist das richtig, oder sollte ich dabei auch das futter etwas mehr anfeuchten und auf den haken geben?


----------



## andy84 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Hab mich jetzt auch für ein futter entschieden von top secret kennt das jemand, taugt das was, ist sehr preiswert.


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Ich mag die Futtermarke nicht-da gibt es Preis/Leistung besseres.

Ja du könntest auch einwenig Futter als "Teig" um den Haken machen,wenn der sich ganz kurz nach den Einwurf ablöst hast du auch punktgenau gefüttert.


----------



## olaft64 (7. Februar 2014)

Was Gardenfly sagen will: misch was von Deinem Hakenkoeder in das Anfutter. Also bei Maden am Haken einige Maden im Futterball.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Was Gardenfly sagen will: misch was von Deinem Hakenkoeder in das Anfutter. Also bei Maden am Haken einige Maden im Futterball.
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Nein wollte ich nicht -einwenig Futter als Teig um den Köder -ist nur schwer die genaue Konsistenz zu erreichen,das man werfen kann aber sich sofort am Gewässergrund auflöst


----------



## andy84 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

welche futtermarken verwendet ihr für Rotaugen und brassen?


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Persönlich mag ich die Marke Van den Eynde und meine Lieblingssorte ist Turbo schwarz-gibt es in 2Kg Beuteln-beim Preis muss man suchen


----------



## andy84 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Danke die wollt ich auch schon nehmen, dann bleib ich warscheinlich doch dabei, wird mich nochmal umschaun  zwecks preis und zielfisch, sowie der farbe aber einige sagten ja besser dunkles futter verwenden, die zwei seen die ich beangle sind sehr sehr klar  und eher tief durchschnitt 9-10m.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Fische auch seit Jahren VdE Futter und Aromen, verschiedene Sorten, und verfeinere dann noch mit Maden, Hanf, mal gequollen, mal gemahlen, geröstet und gequetscht, Bruchmais, je nach Fischart und Jahreszeit.... Maulwurfserde ist auch ein probates Mittel um die Kosten niedrig zu halten, das Futter abzudunkeln und eine gute Wolke zu erzeugen.
Mein Local Dealer ruft für ne 2 Kg Tüte unverschämte 8,95 € auf, man bekommt es aber auch schon für 3,50 €, meiner Meinung nach ein fast unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis !

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Bei der Wassertiefe spielt die Farbe keine so große Rolle mehr, da ist die richtige Befeuchtung viel wichtiger, damit es auch als Ballen am Grung ankommt und nicht im Mittelwasser ne Riesenwolke bildet, die dir die Fische vom Grund wegholt.
La Sirene X-21 ist manchmal der absolute Joker,aber sehr sparsam verwenden, da extrem aromatisch, ich nehme maximal 5 %, einfach vor dem Anrühren trocken unters normale Futter mischen ....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## andy84 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

danke für eure tips werds versuchen


----------



## Slick (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Hi andy84,

du machst ja eine richtige Wissenschaft draus.

Hol dir bei einer Futtermesse (von einem Angelshop) Fertigfutter von Van den Eynde. Da machst nichts falsch.Punschen brauchst da dann auch nichts,spottbillig.

z.B.


http://www.nb-angelsport.de/


http://www.nbangelsport.de/index.ph....html/XTCsid/0b88b155857b44aecf01572e9e6d7bf5

http://www.nbangelsport.de/index.php/cat/c21_NB.html/XTCsid/0b88b155857b44aecf01572e9e6d7bf5


Habe mich da letztes Jahr eingedeckt.

Dazu dann Hanf,Weizen,Maispellets,Halibut Pellets,Ei-Cake rot,gelb.Das reicht schon um ein attraktives Futter zu mischen.Maden nicht vergessen.
Je nach Geschmack der Fische fischig oder süße Lockstoffe rein.
Musst du testen.

Bei mir mögen sie fischig und ich kipp z.b reines Fischöl(Gibt es bei eBay für 30 Euro 5 l),Lebertran rein und eine Dose Sardinen.
Knoblauchgranulat ist auch voll der Bringer.#6#6



Fertig.

Den Rest lernst du mit der Zeit.

/was ich vergessen habe.

Die meisten angeln mit süßem Futter.Probier mal fischig mit Knoblauch oder mal das Futter pur mit Monstercrab verfeinert aus.Das wird dir Erfolg bringen.
Vorsichtig,immer den Futtereimer weit weg stellen. #6


Grüße


----------



## andy84 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Möchte gut vorbereitet sei wenns losget und mich interessieren die verschiedenen metoden und Meinungen, da ich absoluter neueinsteiger bin, also dann also her mit wissenschaftlichen berichten


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Mit http://www.nb-angelsport.de/ wäre ich vorsichtig.

Der Shop verwendet eine uralte Xt Commerce Shop Software.

Wenn man es drauf anlegt hat man die gesamte Kundendatenbank in 5 Minuten exportiert.  (Stichwort Sql Injection) |uhoh:

Aber jeder wie er gerne möchte. Ich persönlich möchte meine privaten Daten nicht so gerne mit Hackern teilen.

// Eigentlich sehr schade. Der Shop hat einige super Angebote. Wenn ein schöner seriöser Shop dahinter hängen würde, könnte der Anbieter seinen Umsatz locker verdoppeln. Verschwendetes Potenzial.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Gardenfly schrieb hier das er vom Sieben vom Futter nicht viel hält, sondern das er es nur als unnötige Arbeit ansieht. Dem muss ich ganz klar widersprechen. 
Stell dir vor, das du an deinem Futterplatz eher nur mit kleinen Fischen zu rechnen hast.Dann ist das Sieben des Futters von extrem wichtiger bedeutung. Nicht gesiebtes Futter hat immer und zwar immer grobe Bröckchen im Futter. Da kannst du das Futter zwischen den Händen zerreiben wie du willst. Klümpchen sind trotzdem drin. Genau das verhinderst du mit dem Sieben. Deine futteranteile sind dann alle gleichmäßig groß. Gerade wenn nur nur mit Kleinfisch zu tun hast, sättigen grobe Futteranteile doch zu sehr die Fische. Mit eher kleinen gleichmäßig gesiebten ist das eben nicht so stark der Fall. Aber auch die großen Brassen sind eher satt wenn sie groben Brocken hinunterschlingen. Das ist doch bei uns Menschen auch nicht anders. Nimm kleinere Stücke auf die Gabel und du ist in der regel größere Potionen als wenn du große Brocken runterschlingst. Dann bist du schon nach einigen wenigen Stücken satter, als vorher beschrieben. Das hat was mit deinem Magen und Sättigungsgefühl zu tun. Das wiederum müsste dir ein Ernährungwissenschaftler besser erklären können, als ich es kann.
Hier bei uns an der Havel musst du schon mal 5-6 Kiogramm an Futter in die Havel werfen, wenn du den Fischschwarm halten willst. Auch auf dem See hier bei uns bist du locker mit 3-4 Kilogramm in drei Stunden dabei. Wir hier haben riesige Schwärme an Brassen und Plötzen. Wenn da nichts Regelmäßig, so alle fünf Minuten, nachkommt, dann räumen die Fische den Platz ab und schwimmen zum Nächsten und der ist plötzlich erstaunt das es mit einem Schlag so gut bei ihm beisst. :m


----------



## Waldi87 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Servus Leute habe die seite von Roy besucht. Ist ne super seite würde mir jetzt auch gerne mein futter selber mischen ABER wo gibt es die ganzen mehle zu holen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Hallo Waldi,


GFP hat auch super Fertigmischungen. ich habe zwar Platz daheim - aber Einzelmehle lohnen sich meist nur in größeren Gebinden. Daher würde ich dir fast Raten auf eine fertige Mischung voin GFP zurück zu greifen und ggf mit anderen Mehlen anzupassen.


Zwiebackmehl macht das Futter lockerer.... Bisquiteher schwerer.... usw.


----------



## andy84 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Wieviel futter verwendet ihr an einem tag ca.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Mit den Mengen, wie sie hier der Marc beschreibt, kommt man bei uns nicht all zu weit. Im Sommer bei uns im See, gehen so 3-6 Kilogramm in drei Stunden über Bord. Wenn es in die Havel geht, vom Boot aus , fliegen auch schon mal bis zu 8-9 Kilogramm ins Wasser. Ist hier alles nicht so das Ding. Bei unseren riesigen Brassen-und Plötzenschwärmen, wird alles, aber auch alles weggefressen. Wer hier bei einem Hegefischen was reißen will, der muss nach drei Stunden denn auch bitteschön 25-30 Kilogramm an Fisch zur Waage schleppen. 
Ein sehr guter freund von mir hat in der letzten Saison sagenhafte 52 Kilogramm an Brassen nach drei Stunden gewogen. Der Zweite kamm mit "Nur" 42 Kilogramm an und war etwas erstaunt das er damit nicht erster wurde. Aber hier so und woanders so.


----------



## andy84 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

ok danke, ich angle auf einem eher kleineren see, brauchte nur eine kleine richtlienie, hab mir mal 10kg bestellt, also werd ich damit nicht so weit kommen. da muss ich noch mal nachbestellen, oder das futter strecken....
 womit am besten?
 sollte ich wenn ich mir das futter zuhause vorbereite am gewässer noch mal nachfeuchten?


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Na an einem kleineren See, womöglich noch wenig beangelt und noch weniger befüttert, sollten 2-3 Kilogramm allemal ausreichen. Wenn die Fische das Füttern nicht gewohnt sind, kannst du dir mit futter aber auch schnell den Platz versauen, weil die Fische weg sind. Also erstmal langsam mit kleiner Menge rantasten. Das scheint bei euch ja nicht wie hier bei uns zu sein, wo die Fische nicht alle werden, sondern mehr und vor allem Größer je mehr du Futterst.


----------



## andy84 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Hier bei uns wird nur sehr intensiv auf karpfen, hecht und barsch geangelt, weniger auf brasse und Rotauge, da werd ich wohl eher einer der ersten sein, sind aber sehr gute Exemplare und mengen vorhanden, wurden schon einige öfters als Beifang erwischt.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

andy84 
das klingt interessant, aber zur Zeit ist halt Raubfisch Mode.
Weissfisch ist aber meist erfolgreicher und Spannender da es oft überraschenden Beifang gibt.


----------



## andy84 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Hallo leute, könntet ihr mir irgend welche tipps für mich wie ich mein futter am besten strecken könnte ohne die Konsistenz zu sehr zu beeinträchtigen, sollte ich dabei noch Lockstoff hinzufügen, oder reicht der Geruch des futters trotzdem noch aus?


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Kommt immer auf das Futter an. Manche Futter haben von sich aus ja keinen eigengeruch, was ich zum Beispiel bevorzuge, weil ich meine Futter sehr gerne selber Falvore. Es gibt aber auch die gegenseite, Futter, welches einen sehr Starken eigengeruch hat. Von Champions Feed gibt oder gab es ein Futter welches sehr intensiv nach Banane roch und auch nach dem Strecken immer noch einen sehr dominanten Geruch hatte. Das hatte ich eigentlich auch sehr gerne genommen. Am besten ist du hälst deine Nase drüber, und wenn es dir zu schwach erscheint, würde ich jedenfalls nachlegen. Zum strecken, das must du dir nach deinem Gusto austüffteln. Das macht jeder am liebsten und am besten für sich selber allein.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Geruch wird leider immer überbewertet-Geschmack ist entscheidend.
Futter strecken geht mit Biscuit-mehl ,Paniermehl (Vorsicht da gibt es auch Klebende Sorten)


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (28. März 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Ich wollte am Wochenende auch mal anangeln 
Die Wassertemperaturen sind ja noch sehr gering. Daher meine Frage:
Füttert Ihr im Fluss schon süß oder noch etwas herbes Futter?


----------



## malpi (28. März 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Hi,

Ich bin am Sonntag auch unterwegs, bzgl süß oder herb, kann ich dir nix sagen, außer das ich anfang März mit Vanillle/Erdbeere leider keine Erfolge verbuchen konnte.

Allerdings habe ich gelesen, das man bei kalten Temperaturen eher Partikelarmes Futter anbietet, also kaum Hanf, Körner, Mais und ähnliches, da die Fische eh weniger Futter aufnehmen.

Grüße,

Malte


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (3. April 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Petri,

ich gehe heute an die Ruhr und bin total gespannt. Dort werde ich mit der Bolo im strömungsarmen Bereich angeln (vor einem Wehr, wobie zwei Tore geschlossen sind) und verwende als Anfutter FischMix Rotaugen. Es handelt sich dabei um ein sehr aktives Futter aufgrund seines Hanfanteils. Damit es ein bisschen besser bindet habe ich noch 10% Fließwasserbiskuit beigemischt. Vom Geruch und Geschmack ist es eher neutral herb, aber hammeraktiv.

Meld mich die Tage was so gegangen ist.

Gruß
Oliver vom FischMix Team


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (10. April 2014)

*AW: Friedfische anfüttern*

Zwar ein wenig spät-aber besser als nie!

28 Rotaugen gingen mir vergangene Woche in der Ruhr an den Haken. Das Größte maß 31 cm - ich bin vollkommen zufrieden. FischMix Rotaugen hat seinen Dienst mal wieder klasse erfüllt. Absolut klasse Futter mit extremer Aktivität, hat den Rotaugen wohl gut gefallen.

Petri Heil
Oliver


----------

